# Quick Limit This Morning



## LDUBS (Sep 22, 2021)

I was up early and motoring out past the marina slips at 6:30 this morning. By the time I got past the no-wake buoys it was starting to get light enough to see some details. I needed that because I had a 6 mile run to the place I wanted to fish. 

I had my limit of trout before 9 am. Size ranged from 12” to 19”. I really wanted to release the little guy but he was hooked pretty bad and wouldn’t have survived. 

I was fishing in water of about 140’ depth with my lures at +/- 45'. I caught all five at 45'. I was trolling at about 2.4 mph. They were all caught on the same Speedy Shiner lure. The lure color is called “black nickel”. This has been my most productive color for deep trolling. I don’t know if that is because of the color or because it is the lure I use most often. 

I mentioned in a previous report that this lake is way down because of the drought. I took a pic from the road showing the “drought” ramp. An arrow points to the high-and-dry regular ramp. 

BTW, the marina where I launched was destroyed in a wildfire a little over a year ago. They had a pretty good sized store with a decent tackle selection, camping stuff, food, and just about anything someone would need to spend time at the lake. It is completely gone. They also lost rental cabins and some of the boat slips. They managed to reopen earlier this year


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2021)

Looking at the low level of water, wow! 

What's it like today?


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 21, 2021)

Jim said:


> Looking at the low level of water, wow!
> 
> What's it like today?




I was there again last week. The water level seemed about the same to me. The good news is we have a pretty good rainfall today and it is expected to continue for several days. Fingers crossed that continues. 

This is a very large reservoir. Once the dry ground gets rehydrated, they say one inch of rain will raise the lake's level by one foot. I have a hard time grasping this considering the lake's surface is about 32 square miles.


----------

